

Uploadd: A minimal upload server powered by Rainbows (includes Rails plugin) - jcapote
http://github.com/capotej/uploadd

======
dkannan
what is uploadd? how does it work, what problem does it solve and how is it
different?

Was facing timeouts and general slowness, in file upload in my app and found
uploadd. Although i am still debugging and it i am sure it is a network issue.

